# the room's almost ready



## monkeybusiness (Mar 7, 2010)

Seems like every time i harvest I expect to drop a new set of plants in to immediately start flowering. But when the time actually comes i find a few things i should fix/change. Before i know it I've spent 2 weeks a bunch of cash and am waaaaay behind my initial schedule. Oh well. Should be moving 5 Satoris into the room tomorrow. Pretty darn excited! :ccc:

 Ya can't see it in the pics but there's 2 big doors that swing close to enclose the room and leave the controler bucket outside the grow room


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Give me rundown of what we got, here. I can see bulkheads, you build controller bucket? Chiller?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey nouvellechef!

Controller bucket is the one with the lid. A half inch line runs from each bucket to the controller bucket. There's also a half inch line running from controller bucket to a pump that then sends it to the pvc contraption that splits it into 1/4 lines and runs 2 to each bucket. 
 So 2 1/4 lines deliver water from the controller bucket to the top of each individual bucket and it recirculates back, via 1/2 line, to the controller bucket. I will probably put the pump on a timer. Haven't decided.

 Top buckets have drilled holes in bottom and are really just net pots so the roots don't grow into the 1/2 recirculating line (on bottom bucket) and clog it.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty cool. I'm not much on hydro yet and having to deal with that nest of tubes and such keeps me away.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Jackson1!
 Well a simple bubbler bucket is an amazingly easy and simple set up. No tubes at all. I have totally over complicated things but it's a system i've come to like. However i always run a single strain in each system because they all share the same nutes obviously.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm definitely going to watch your thread. I just like keeping it simple and that might be simple in regards to hydro but the potential is fairly high isn't it for something breaking, popping off or clogging up? I just don't have the patients for it and I would probably snap if i came home to a little flood.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 8, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> I'm definitely going to watch your thread. I just like keeping it simple and that might be simple in regards to hydro but the potential is fairly high isn't it for something breaking, popping off or clogging up? I just don't have the patients for it and I would probably snap if i came home to a little flood.


You're absolutely right, the more bells and whistles, the more potential for disaster. One reason many prefer a simple bubbler bucket. No holes to clog and no lines to leak. I've only ever had one problem with roots clogging a hole and that was on my scrog grow where i had a single plant covering what was almost a 4x4 area. them roots were crazy! That's why i use double buckets so the roots can't get to the hole. 
 Another reason i like this setup is i have to use a water chiller for a big part of the year and it just gets put inline between the controller and the pump. Works amazingly and keeps all the buckets at the perfect temp w/out ever having to mess with it.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 9, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> I'm definitely going to watch your thread. I just like keeping it simple and that might be simple in regards to hydro but the potential is fairly high isn't it for something breaking, popping off or clogging up? I just don't have the patients for it and I would probably snap if i came home to a little flood.



*thats why you prepare for the flood.. lol when i build my system it ran in the middle of my basement for 2 days.. no plants nothing... just water... i put papper under it to see any drips leaks anythign that may cause a "flood" later on.... i installed screen like filters in my bulk heads and just from the lil but of shet off the lava rock caused a plug.. and a flood.. now if that happened in my grow room i would have been peeed..... but it didnt lol  ... so i recomend to anyone building or running any hydro system other then DWC to run it and test it long b4 plants are injected into the system..*
*LH*


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 9, 2010)

what is your ventilation setup?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi matt612346!

 The 2 vents in the wall are fresh air intake and pretty much right above the camera is the exhaust vent in the ceiling. Intake is passive and exhaust is a 6 inch inline fan. The hose that's hanging on the left in the picture is from the air cooled lights. It's just wasn't hooked up yet. 

 I moved the satoris in today but they took a beating in the process. We'll have to see how much they bounce back in the next couple days before i switch the lights.


----------

